# Recover Password from .pst file in Outlook on Apple Mac



## Angel440uk (Sep 16, 2005)

A colleague of my have forgotten his password for his personal files (.pst) in mail (Outlook), do anyone know of any software that will recover his password. He's using an Apple Mac (emac). I can find numerous software for windows by not for Mac.

I await in anticipation.


----------

